#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Новый хурул Элисте

## Вантус

И сдался вам этот храм? Вон в Элисте есть старый хурул, новый хурул и очень новый хурул, а также полубарак(не в том смысле, что наполовину барак, а на другую - хороший дом, а в том смысле, что во второй половине алкаши проживают) имени Тилопы по соседству с живописными хибарами. Кажись - осваивай, спонсируй, приглашай лам и т.д. Но что-то не видно буйного притока буддистов во все эти благостные места. А ведь как я слышал, хурул строился как учебный центр. Чего б не проспонсировать постройку какого-нить помещения на немереной территории Хурула? Или проведения там регулярных занятий и т.д.? К чему строить именно в Москве? Мне до Калмыкии ехать столько же, сколько и до Москвы и ценность храма в Москве мне ничуть не очевидна.

----------


## Банзай

Вагтус, зачем же так?
Никаких алкашей там не видел.
Весь именно барак принадлежит Тилопа центру.
Может бытьты имеешь в виду соседнюю "гостиницу" "Этюд"? -)))
Так это самое шикарное место во всей честной Элисте -)
Просто обожаю там останавливаться.
Просто до очарования, умывальник 1932 года выпуска на бетонном полу, фанерные стены и автографы на остатках обоев.
Туалет на улице.
150р. в сутки.
И тем не менее там так пахнет степью!

И не надо там ничего спонсировать, центр работает во время приезда Учителей, остальное время это просто место где люди могут практиковать.
Поверьте, там хорошо!

Помещение на территории Хурула .. ну так Кирсанчику нужен свой ХХС, чего же тут не понятно?
Я памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный (с) и далее по тексту.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вагтус, зачем же так?
> Никаких алкашей там не видел.


Зато я видел. И немного "пообщался"... Вам просто повезло. А я там ритрит сидел. Впечатлений масса  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Банзай, так то место называется "Этюд"? Ничего себе...А пол барака - точно алкашеская. Слишком громко орут для буддистов, причем мне говорили, что я не слыхал еще, как могут орать по настоящему. А каково идти в нужник вечерком со скалкой, дабы противодействовать насилию! Круто ж?

----------


## Банзай

Мужики, по всей вероятности это заезжие, этот самый Этюд бравые элистинские мачо зачастую используют как номера и видит Гуань Инь это не бог весть какой грех, а то, что шумели, так видать перепили.
Наши это люди, советские и то, что помешали их, понятное дело не красит.
С другой стороны, как-никак прикоснулись ..
А вам чуток осознанности, что б на ритрите медом не казалось -)

Коренные этюдовцы люди интеллигентные и поделятся и подскажут и помогут, если попадешь.
А если и набуцкают, то любя, нежно, почти понарошку.

Дом этот находится напротив №88 по Виткалова, если что.

С другой стороны, если описанное вами реально, то там есть куда действительно инвестировать деньги.
Мне кажется, что проще при новом хуруле построить или переоборудовать именно дхарма-центры в каждом районе.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Сорри за офф! Кто спец по Элисте ?
Я туда скоро поеду вместе с небуддистами, которые хотят покататься на лошадях. Там есть где кататься на конях не в смысле места а в смысле кони ? Где там это вообще узнать?

----------


## Alert

//Там есть где кататься на конях //

Нет проблем - едете по трассе в любом направлении, видите чабана на лошади, договариветесь - и пасете овец до посинения, щас быстро посинеете.  :Smilie: 

Остальные лошади в Элисте живут на ипподроме, думаю там можно договориться на покататься. Как то снимали там рекламу, так актер так накатался, что еле откачали.  :Smilie:  Если будете ехать со стороны Волгограда, то слева в городе увидите новый хурул, а справа танк, за ним дальше в степи за домами ипподром, так ехайте в том направлении, тока по асфальту, по степи не проедете.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Да в Элисте кучу всего понастроили. Вот несколько фоток.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Это сам новый хурул. Стройка идет во всю, За день в беседках вокуруг 2 новые статуи поставили

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

внутри огромная статуя будды

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

На входе глючные снежные львы

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Вид со второго этажа

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Вокруг много барабанчиков. Есть большой , он раскручивается как карусель и потом еще долго крутится

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

На центрайльной прощади - огромная пагода - говорят будет действующая модель чистой страны, там везде будут фантаны и по воде надо идти.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Напротив хурула - Фраццисканцы в рясах, видела как один шел в хурул . Там так и написано на заборе - Приход св. Франсиска Ассийского .  :EEK!:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Любимый Ленин с четками

----------


## Ондрий

> Любимый Ленин с четками


Это не Ленин - это (имхо) Цаган Аав

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Белый Старец!

Вот его мантра: ОМ НАМО САЛУ ТОМА ДОКА ТОЛО ТОН ОМ ТОЛО ТОЛО ДИЙЯ СУУХА ХА ХА ХА.  (с бурятским акцентом :Smilie: ).

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Не... Старца я знаю, он вот так примерно выглядит  :Smilie:  А то Ленин с четками  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Значит, мантра относится ко второму изображению. :Smilie: 
А мантры Ленину нет... :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Как нету? Учиться, учиться, учиться...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Намо Ленин! :Smilie:

----------

